# Old testament theology books ?



## Mayflower (Oct 10, 2008)

Does any one knows good reformed/calvinistic Old testament theology books ?

I just found : An Old Testament Theology: An Exegetical, Canonical, and Thematic Approach by Bruce K. Waltke, but he is a dispensatiolist!


----------



## CharlieJ (Oct 10, 2008)

Bruce Waltke is not a Dispensationalist. He left Dallas because his views changed, and has since taught at WTS and RTS.

Another OTT is by Paul House. Good stuff. 

There are also volumes by John Goldingay (need more info on them) and Walter Kaiser's _Toward an Old Testament Theology_.


----------



## Mayflower (Oct 10, 2008)

CharlieJ said:


> Walter Kaiser's _Toward an Old Testament Theology_.



Thanks brother for the information! Is Walter Kaiser reformed ?


----------



## Mayflower (Oct 10, 2008)

CharlieJ said:


> Bruce Waltke is not a Dispensationalist. He left Dallas because his views changed, and has since taught at WTS and RTS.
> 
> [/I].




Do you if he is pre,post or amillenniumist ?


----------



## Poimen (Oct 10, 2008)

An Introduction to the Old Testament


----------



## CharlieJ (Oct 10, 2008)

Waltke I'm pretty sure is currently a-mill. He writes OT, though, so it doesn't really come up by name a whole lot.

Kaiser may be more evangelical than Reformed, though he is Calvinist and non-dispensational. I would consider him near the top, if not at the top, of OT scholarship in our lifetime. 

I would also highly recommend _The Story of the Old Testament_ by Alec Motyer. I used it as an undergrad text and found it extremely helpful. It is not an exhaustive reference like Waltke, but an insightful survey blending introduction, exposition, and theology.


I am not familiar with the OTI recommended by Daniel Kok, but I am familiar enough with the authors to know that the scholarship will be good, but the theology may be a bit eccentric.


----------



## greenbaggins (Oct 10, 2008)

Waltke is currently the best Old Testament Theology available, in my opinion. There are some caveats (see my upcoming review of the work in the Confessional Presbyterian 4 2008), but he is still the best. Goldingay I cannot recommend to anyone but a discerning pastor, as he is an open theist.  Kaiser I have no experience of, so I cannot say.


----------



## MOSES (Oct 10, 2008)

A book I just started reading yesterday.

The Theology of The Older Testament
by J. Barton Payne
(first published in 1968,,,I think)
He dedicates the book to John Murry

So far it is good..but I've only scratched the surface


----------



## Mayflower (Oct 10, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> Goldingay I cannot recommend to anyone but a discerning pastor, as he is an open theist.



Are you sure, i did not know that ! I thought that he was reformed ?


----------



## Archlute (Oct 10, 2008)

No, you really have to dig through the Goldingay to get to the Gold in some of his work.


----------



## greenbaggins (Oct 10, 2008)

Adam is quite right (and very eloquent). Goldingay is an open theist, since he opines that God moves to plan B in response to human actions.


----------

